# Ever popped your pants? I have...



## Fatassmelissa (Sep 28, 2007)

Well indeed i have.
This morning in fact.
I had just put a cheesecake in the oven for my lunch and had a few chickens on the go to. So i sat down to read the paper.
At first i couldn't get close to sitting down, my jeans had shrunk somewhat recently, though they hadn't....i'd just grown around the middle.
And so i eventually had to resort to sucking in my belly and quickly sitting down on the chair. Then i breather out and got a pleasant suprise as my jeans burst open and all my new fat spilled out. Such a joyous occasion, Though i'm at a loss as to how i'll get some new ones....

Any of you had the same or similar experience?
Please leave a reply about it.


----------



## Happy FA (Sep 28, 2007)

Very interesting


----------



## ripley (Sep 28, 2007)

This happened to me once. The button flew off with such force that it took out my dog's eye. Do you know how hard it is to fit a collie with an eye patch? 


It's not all fun and games, people.


----------



## GPL (Sep 28, 2007)

I've heard Gaining Goddess once did burst her panties while stuffing her belly with loads of food, lol.


----------



## Weejee (Sep 28, 2007)

My first popped button. Yes, I remember it well....

I was bending over a basket of laundry in the laudromat when *snap* *pliick* and that button bounced before it hit the floor again. I even had the audacity to take a picture of my button-burst pants/ThisButtonPOPPEDWhenIwasdoinglau-1.jpg">[/IMG]That was the year I had gained 22 pounds from my vending machine diet. 







Weej


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know if I'm dizzy from paint fumes from painting today or too much medication, or maybe I just have something wrong with me, but, when I first read this thread I thought it said....
Ever POOPED your pants while eating?  
And I thought, oh no, here we go.....
Thank god I reread the title.
Still not sure if it's a serious thread though.
And, no, I have neither popped or pooped my pants while eating!


----------



## Suze (Sep 29, 2007)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I don't know if I'm dizzy from paint fumes from painting today or too much medication, or maybe I just have something wrong with me, but, when I first read this thread I thought it said....
> Ever POOPED your pants while eating?
> And I thought, oh no, here we go.....
> Thank god I reread the title.
> ...



hehe..i saw the same!


----------



## Tooz (Sep 30, 2007)

Fatassmelissa said:


> i breather out and got a pleasant suprise as my jeans burst open and all my new fat spilled out.


One question I have always had is...doesn't the zipper on jeans lock? Even if the button popped, the zipper would still be locked...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 30, 2007)

susieQ said:


> hehe..i saw the same!



ditto. Thinking "Wow, you must eat a lot to just build up that sheer pressure in your digestive track"


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 30, 2007)

Tooz said:


> One question I have always had is...doesn't the zipper on jeans lock? Even if the button popped, the zipper would still be locked...



Not all zippers lock that well. Maybe they wear out or something.


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

Get enough poop on the teeth of the zipper and it'll wear them out. They'll pop open like a soda can after that. Can then use the jeans to mop up all of that spilled fat.


----------



## Ivy (Oct 1, 2007)

I read the title of this thread as "Ever* pooped* your pants while eating?" :doh: 

..which I have not.

[edit: glad to see I'm not the only one who totally misread that!]

Popped my pants? Yes. I was at a restaurants with 2 of my best buds (both bbws) and we were sharing a huuuuge sundae and I leaned forward to get a bite and the button shot off my pants and hit my friend in the leg.. lol. We both had a good laugh over the situation.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2007)

susieQ said:


> hehe..i saw the same!



and me. 

more text


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2007)

GPL said:


> I've heard Gaining Goddess once did burst her panties while stuffing her belly with loads of food, lol.



I've heard that was due to the tight hugs someone kept giving her. 

Will no one think about the children?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2007)

Ever crap your drawers while peeing?


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2007)

Ever sharted, just for the sheer joy of it?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2007)

Ever barfed while pissing your pants right before popping the question? (Not directed toward you, Mossy, just a general query.)


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2007)

NO, but I have peed a little after coughing a million times over the last few weeks. I will wear really tight pants and see if I can get something going.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Oct 3, 2007)

I once pissed my pants while puking once,

one to many jagar shots.....after finals


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 3, 2007)

Food poisoning gave me the magical ability to have diarrhea and vomit at the same time. While sitting on the toilet I had to attempt to puke into the bathtub to my left with a wonderful arcing stream of vomit. 


Truly, I was burning the candle at both ends.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't understand why people try to puke into the bathtub. I mean, it won't just go down the drain, it's horribly hard to clean.


----------



## Jes (Oct 3, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> I don't understand why people try to puke into the bathtub. I mean, it won't just go down the drain, it's horribly hard to clean.



it's not like most people make a measured, thought-out decision, son.

plus, for me, the thought of putting my face anywhere near a toilet makes me horrified, even if I was going to puke anyway! 

I've never had a problem with it going down.

A few xmas' ago, I puked in the kitchen sink! right before we had to defrost the turkey in there.

wa=waaaaaah.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, I have.... just last night!


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 11, 2007)

I haven't popped a button but I did blow the ass out of my pants at work as I bent down at the vending machine to retrieve my hostess cupcakes!!!! Does that count?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 12, 2007)

I have popped buttons and clasps so often that I have a regular seamstress. I bring her items at least once a month. 

I think she might be an FFA. She likes to pat my fat belly during fittings. She seems to get excited every time I gain, but I'm not sure if it's just because she's going to be making more money.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 12, 2007)

Whenever I swap clothes for the season, something is bound to split sometime. My most memorable experience was about 2 years ago when I wore a certain pair of slacks for the first time since the previous winter. Those slacks seemed kinda snug, but I didn't think I had gained more weight (well not much). Anyway several of us went out to lunch again that day and as usual I put away the food. Then back in the office, I sat down at my chair, sneezed and -- r-r-r-rip! -- split the front seam of my slacks. Gadzooks! What to do? Luckily the belt withstood the pressure when the surge of my belly fat burst the dam, so my slacks were in no danger of falling to half mast. 

I probably should have driven home and changed slacks, but I had scheduled a meeting that afternoon, so I took off my sweater and tied it around my waist. Nobody was the wiser provided I didn't stand up and whip my sweater off my waist. A couple people saw me walking around bare armed and asked if I was warm. They had no idea!


----------



## k1009 (Nov 14, 2007)

My god, I'm glad I'm not the only one who's experienced leakage from both ends at the same time. On my very first holiday sans parents I gorged myself from the fantastic hawker foods in Singapore. Sheesh, SINGAPORE, where they won't even let you chew gum. Everyone says Singapore is the place to go on your first trip to Asia. No food poisoning, no crime, no beggars, just a shiny lovely place with prices to match (except when it comes to food - which would be my downfall). Whatever it was, colours came from me that had previously not even existed.

I look forward to my big South America trip. Parasites and tainted food? Bring it on, baby.


----------



## booooo (Nov 15, 2007)

thats happened to me when i was still a size 7, almost two years ago.
it's a bit of a guilty pleasure, i suppose.


----------



## zonker (Nov 16, 2007)

I love those erotic weight gain stories where the buttons are popping and flying through the air.

Apparently, at least for me, reality is much different. I've never actually eaten enough to pop a button off a shirt, even when I was trying and wearing a small-sized shirt, never happened.

However, Wednesday, the button from my Dockers 39" waistband (which actually measures 44") finally gave up its last thread and came off. It wasn't dramatic, and it didn't pop across the room exactly. 

I was going to the restroom at work and when I unzipped at the urinal, the pressure was just too great on the remaining thread, and the button just came off in my hand.

This is only the third time I got fat enough to lose a pants' button, and always it's just been kind of an understated event. They just kind of fall off.

Still, it's very encouraging since I'm trying to get back up to 250. Nice to see that my workday gluttony is paying off. And I've got to thank all of those who encourage me here online.

And it was very exciting for the rest of the day trying to keep my pants together under my belt. I did finally find a couple straight pins and pinned it loosely -- so I could enjoy my afternoon snacking in comfort.

Anyway, anyone else have stories about really losing or "popping" your buttons? I'd love to hear them.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Nov 16, 2007)

Well it is true that It has never been as dramatic as in the weight gain stories lol but it did give me a great sense of satisfaction when it happened.

lets see. I have never popped a button while eating mine always happened when I hadn't realized just how much I have grown lol. For example one day I went to pull one of my favorite shirts which happened to have buttons on it over my head. After I struggled to get the arms in lol ,I should have gave up at that point, and got it down everything was gaping and I couldn't breathe when I finally exhaled that is when the second and third button of the blouse gave way. It would definitly give me an excited feeling.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 16, 2007)

Duplicate threads make baby Jesus cry. Okay, maybe not, but they do cause a bit of disorder on the boards.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 16, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Duplicate threads make baby Jesus cry. Okay, maybe not, but they do cause a bit of disorder on the boards.



Since it's almost Baby Jee's birthday, I merged 'em and made the subject a little more generic.


----------



## Weejee (Jul 18, 2008)

I have never been successful with buttoning the last button on my shirts. However, when I want to show off my belly fat, I give it a try. However, the other day, the button broke. It would no longer button around the 10 new pounds I had gained since I last wore the shirt!
POPPED BUTTON​





[/IMG][





[/IMG][/CENTER]


----------



## Kortana (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh god,I can't tell you how many times I have popped (read it people!!) a button or split my pants!!!

I think the most embarrassing was when I was meeting clients for drinks and was at a very fancy hotel bar here in Montreal. I sat on one of those high bar stools and split the back of my skirt wide open. It was summer so I didn't have a jacket to put behind me! I was all the way downtown too so I had to get to my car with the back split out on my skirt. I sat in that chair until pretty much everyone left.

I have no idea if they noticed or not!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 19, 2008)

ripley said:


> This happened to me once. The button flew off with such force that it took out my dog's eye. Do you know how hard it is to fit a collie with an eye patch?
> 
> 
> It's not all fun and games, people.


It's all fun and games until somebody gets hurt. 
Then it's fun and games _on crutches_!

-Rusty


----------



## Tina (Jul 19, 2008)

When I see this I keep seeing "Ever pooped your Pants? I have..."


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 19, 2008)

Tina said:


> When I see this I keep seeing "Ever pooped your Pants? I have..."



I think most of us do. I'm not sure if that makes me feel better or worse.


----------



## Tina (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, I dunno, either. But I guess the reassuring thing is that we all have, even if it was when we were kids...


----------



## Ash (Jul 19, 2008)

Tina said:


> Yeah, I dunno, either. But I guess the reassuring thing is that we all have, even if it was when we were kids...



I'd suggest that it be changed to "split your pants"...but that's even worse.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2008)

Tooz said:


> One question I have always had is...doesn't the zipper on jeans lock? Even if the button popped, the zipper would still be locked...



Nope...I've blown out zippers to. The last pair of jeans that I popped, the button shot off with enough force to put a ding in a cabinet door.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 19, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I'd suggest that it be changed to "split your pants"...but that's even worse.



How about "popped a button"?


----------

